# Messi to Jail!



## Road Guy (Jul 13, 2016)

http://www.bankrate.com/financing/taxes/soccer-star-messi-sentenced-to-jail-for-tax-evasion/

I am a Neanderthal and don't follow soccer but isn't this a big deal?


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 13, 2016)

It says right in the story that both he and his father are unlikely to go to jail.



> Messi and his father plan to appeal the sentence. But even if that fails, it's unlikely the soccer player will spend any time behind bars.
> 
> Under Spanish law, a tax prison sentence of less than 2 years can be served under probation.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 13, 2016)

I stopped reading when he said "_I just played football_" cause that is a god damned lie


----------



## thekzieg (Jul 13, 2016)

Messi is arguably the best soccer player in the world...so kind of a big deal. Except he won't go to jail, cause he's arguably the best soccer player in the world.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 13, 2016)

yeah but can he hit a curve ball?


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 13, 2016)

Depends on what constitutes a curve ball...


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 13, 2016)

hitting a curve ball and throwing one, 2 different things..

but in all seriousness, I bet every "_man_" on that field cant chop down a tree, bench 225 lbs, field dress a deer, etc


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jul 14, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> hitting a curve ball and throwing one, 2 different things..
> 
> but in all seriousness, I bet every "_man_" on that field cant chop down a tree, bench 225 lbs, field dress a deer, etc


Not sure why all the hate on football players (not soccer dammit) but national level players conduct strength sessions that are on par with many other sports.  Acceleration, jumps, ball control, conducting/withstanding challenges all require strength and serious skill.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 14, 2016)

my personal litmus test on what I consider a "real sport" is this question:

Would I be willing to hop onto the field and start a fight with one of the athletes?

USA Football - Hell No

Hockey - Nope

Basketball - Nope

Baseball - maybe

Soccer - Yep

Golf - Hell Yes

Tennis - Hell to the Yes

"Cycling" - LOL

"X-Games" - You Bet

etc, etc,

Not saying I would win the altercation, I just wouldn't be afraid to partake in it..


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 14, 2016)

You did not mention UFC??


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 14, 2016)

That one would be F&amp;ck no.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 14, 2016)

well my assumption is that any activity where punching or kicking your opponent is the main action of the sport then it is by defin a "sport" and the litmus test is not needed


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jul 14, 2016)

RG vs Brock Lesnar?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 14, 2016)

I was thinking more like her??


----------



## Supe (Jul 18, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> my personal litmus test on what I consider a "real sport" is this question:
> 
> Would I be willing to hop onto the field and start a fight with one of the athletes?
> 
> ...


I'd sooner fight an NBA player than most of the baseball players.


----------



## MetsFan (Jul 18, 2016)

^ Agreed.  Even baseball players are afraid of baseball players.  Here's Piazza on why he didn't fight Clemens after the latter threw a broken bat toward him:



> The least of them was the realization that Clemens was a big guy, and I stood a pretty fair chance of getting my ass kicked in front of Yankee Stadium and the world. That was a legitimate concern.


He apparently also took up some form of martial arts to be able to protect himself in the future.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 18, 2016)

But we all agree no one is afraid of soccer players?


----------



## Supe (Jul 18, 2016)

Of course.  You just have to fake a punch to their face and they'll roll around looking for a card.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 20, 2016)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> I was thinking more like her??


I'd hit that.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 20, 2016)

MA_PE said:


> I'd hit that *She'd hit me*.


Fixt.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 20, 2016)

well as much as I hate soccer I am going to be a U14 head coach for (my sons)  rec team this fall   they always seem to be desperate for coaches- I even told they lady at Parks "I hate Soccer"

1 hour of goal kicks for everyone! every practice


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 20, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> well as much as I hate soccer I am going to be a U14 head coach for (my sons)  rec team this fall   they always seem to be desperate for coaches- I even told they lady at Parks "I hate Soccer"
> 
> 1 hour of goal kicks for everyone! every practice


Try not to get in any fights.    LOL


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 12, 2016)

So with my 0.0 knowledge level of soccer, we won our first game, versus some rich kids, very nice 5-3 win..

I have a dad "helper" who I think played soccer in college so he knows all the cool soccer words like "cross" and all that bullshit.. he comes over to me about half way through the second half, you need to move so and so to this position, blah blah, blah. I just looked at him and said "were winning" aren't we?  he then walked back to his chair..

so far the 2 soccer mom coaches have been a huge help, they do talk a lot, they don't seem to have any ideas on what to do for practice but they like to wear their "coach" shirts and their yoga pants

1 down , 7 to go!


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 12, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> they like to wear their "coach" shirts and their yoga pants


Pics or it ain't happening.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 12, 2016)

sure I will try and take a photo of them at practice tonight, I'm sure that wont look weird..

just google "fittest state in the US" and take my word for it..


----------



## csb (Sep 12, 2016)

"Just taking pictures of the field. I want to try this grass on my lawn."


----------



## Supe (Sep 12, 2016)

They don't have eyes in the back of their head, and that's the perspective we're most interested in anyways.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Sep 12, 2016)

We're not asking for you to put a camera on your shoe.


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 12, 2016)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> We're not asking for you to put a camera on your shoe.


But if you can....


----------



## Supe (Sep 12, 2016)

You could always have your kid take the pic.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 12, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/Camera-Glasses-Eyewear-Recorder-Camcorder/dp/B017QTAWJ6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1473713240&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=hidden+camera+in+glasses


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Sep 12, 2016)

Make sure RG uses EB link before purchasing spy glasses on Amazon so we can see his Hott assistants in action.


----------



## jeb6294 (Sep 13, 2016)

Ha ha, Road Guy. Way to get everybody riled up. I Googled "fattest state in the US" like you said and got a look at these yoga pants you're getting everyone all worked up about.


----------



## Supe (Sep 13, 2016)

Those must be froyoga pants.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 13, 2016)

They skipped the yoga pants for some type of regular running pants - they must be on to me


----------



## Supe (Sep 13, 2016)

What'd you take that picture with?  The world's oldest cell phone?


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 13, 2016)

Nice try, but you need a better camera.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 13, 2016)

It's a zoom in of a zoom in of a zoom in---but you can see the figure...  pervs


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 13, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> pervs


and?


----------



## Supe (Sep 13, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> It's a zoom in of a zoom in of a zoom in---but you can see the figure...  pervs


I can barely make out that the soccer ball is round in that "photo", never mind the shape of that pink smudge in the background.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## csb (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 16, 2016)

@Road Guy here's you a new drill for soccer practice.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 17, 2016)

Drubbed another team of rich kids 9-2 today!


----------

